# Offshore Port Aransas 3/31-4/1???



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone going offshore this weekend in Port A need another hand???? Charter or private boat. I have to be down there for work and would love to sneak in a trip.


regards,
Tim


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

can vouch for this guy , good deck hand


----------



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

nevermind, wont be there thru the weekend now


----------

